# where can i buy a lift



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

where local can i buy a drywall lift. I need on by saturday or sunday so i can start a job on monday...? lowes or my dealer dont have them.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

regular rental companies have em , here (sacramento , ca) try that. hard to get em shipped that fast


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

the rental companys here want 30 a day will they sell one to me reasonable


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Call the hangers ......Hell ....call me. I've got a lift ,and I can be there Monday.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> the rental companys here want 30 a day will they sell one to me reasonable


I tried that . They will probably want a little less than you could spend on a new one.. Tel pro- Bil jaxs...buy US..


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> where local can i buy a drywall lift. I need on by saturday or sunday so i can start a job on monday...? lowes or my dealer dont have them.


do alot of you guys use lifts? I have never used one just aluminum walk up benches and our heads.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> do alot of you guys use lifts? I have never used one just aluminum walk up benches and our heads.


I'm a one man band, and I love my Tel-Pro lift.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> do alot of you guys use lifts? I have never used one just aluminum walk up benches and our heads.


20-40 boards I hang myself [lift] We have always stiff armed .
easier to see what's going on.

I can hear the hangers frown over the phone when I say 20 boards. So me and tuco take care of the small stuff . Who's a better hanger? a HANGER or a FINISHER?


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

a hanger needs to learn to finish to be a good hanger


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::yes:


msd said:


> a hanger needs to learn to finish to be a good hanger


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> 20-40 boards I hang myself [lift] We have always stiff armed .
> easier to see what's going on.
> 
> I can hear the hangers frown over the phone when I say 20 boards. So me and tuco take care of the small stuff . Who's a better hanger? a HANGER or a FINISHER?


the guy who makes more $$ is the better hanger...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> the guy who makes more $$ is the better hanger...


But...more money can be acknowledged in at least two ways...



Hang faster and make better footage
Hang cleaner and get more work because you help the tapers make more money (and keep _everyone_ from getting callbacks)
 Finishers make more conscientious hangers, but not necessarily better.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> 20-40 boards I hang myself [lift]
> Who's a better hanger? a HANGER or a FINISHER?


I have always done both . (I've always been better):yes:
I have seen hangers who take pride in their work and I have seen hangers that didn't give a fu**.
I have seen finishers who were good hangers and finishers who couldn't hang worth a sh!t.
It all comes down to attitude not what you do for a living. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I only hang what I tape. And I only tape what I hang. That way you get the best of both worlds.:thumbsup: And yes I use a Telpro. The first one lasted 20 years so I am on my second and that should see me out. A lifter is a good investment it frees up a man ( and it doesnt matter how you talk to it, it just keeps on working)


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

msd said:


> a hanger needs to learn to finish to be a good hanger


 I have NEVER taped and this statement is pure b.s. Showing up at a job site with a lift is a sign that you dont know any hangers worth a crap or you won't pay for good hanging. I have seen way too many tapers who thought they could hang make a mockery of true professionals. Please don't make blanket remarks like this, because tapers need to tape, not be amateur hangers.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If hangers are so good why do they NEED tapers. Anyone can hang drywall,not everyone can finish and make ready for paint.I thnk what he meant to say was once u have taped (for 1 year or longer) It makes you a better hanger because you get a feel of finishing and can make critical decisions that may save money and time on finishing. Just cause the hanging is done dont mean sht,tapers make sure we get our money. Every hanger I know still asks tapers how to hang it (simple layout) if they knew how to finish.... they wouldnt ask


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

chris said:


> If hangers are so good why do they NEED tapers. Anyone can hang drywall,not everyone can finish and make ready for paint.I thnk what he meant to say was once u have taped (for 1 year or longer) It makes you a better hanger because you get a feel of finishing and can make critical decisions that may save money and time on finishing. Just cause the hanging is done dont mean sht,tapers make sure we get our money. Every hanger I know still asks tapers how to hang it (simple layout) if they knew how to finish.... they wouldnt ask


 Sure sounds like some morons who hang for you. If a hanger needs to solicit a taper how to hang , he OBVIOUSLY is not a hanger. That is hilarious. Sad ,but true that you are another taping prima donna who has amateur hangers and does not respect hangers. ANY fool who says anyone can hang drywall is delusional and arrogant. I truly feel sorry for you.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

chris said:


> If hangers are so good why do they NEED tapers. Anyone can hang drywall,not everyone can finish and make ready for paint.I thnk what he meant to say was once u have taped (for 1 year or longer) It makes you a better hanger because you get a feel of finishing and can make critical decisions that may save money and time on finishing. Just cause the hanging is done dont mean sht,tapers make sure we get our money. Every hanger I know still asks tapers how to hang it (simple layout) if they knew how to finish.... they wouldnt ask


No offence Chris but you're full of ****. Hangers don't need tapers the g/c needs tapers. Hangers get paid regardless of who finishes the drywall. 

With you're thinking I guess finishers need painters also.

News flash anyone can hang drywall and anyone can finish drywall doesn't mean it is done right.

Just because you have taped for 1 year or longer doesn't mean you are worth a **** I have seen alot of tape jobs from guys that have been finishing for many years that sucked. It comes down to do you care enough to do your job right no matter what trade you do drywall isn't rocket science there is not some secret formula you learn from finishing to make you a great hanger you learn how to be a good hanger from hanging.

Maybe you should surround yourself with better hangers if they don't know what they are doing. But don't judge an entire trade because of the incompetent few hangers you associate with.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

super rocker said:


> Showing up at a job site with a lift is a sign that you dont know any hangers worth a crap or you won't pay for good hanging.


Whatever. The "I've Got All the Answers" room is down the hall past the trophy case and next to the john.

It could also be a sign that you like working alone. Or that you have very high standards. Or that a large number of hangers have "colorful" personalities that you'd rather not deal with (ie drug habits, racism, general lack of personal development.) 

Don't knock a guy who uses a lift just because you don't, and don't assume that he's an idiot because he uses a lift either. When are you jokers going to realize....THERE ARE NO ABSOLUTES.

Here, the hangers and tapers are pretty much a package deal, either the hanger pays the tapers or the taper pays the hangers. The GC pays one, but generally not both.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Whatever. The "I've Got All the Answers" room is down the hall past the trophy case and next to the john.
> 
> It could also be a sign that you like working alone. Or that you have very high standards. Or that a large number of hangers have "colorful" personalities that you'd rather not deal with (ie drug habits, racism, general lack of personal development.)
> 
> ...


I understand where super rocker is coming from, when we had that lift set up to do that one high garage ( where I posted pics) The rockers stopped by who did the house. They where laughing at us when they seen the lift, But then they began to stare at it in disbelief, since, after 30 years of drywalling, it's the first one they seen:blink:

I just had to drywall a simple little house, I was to help the GC get it done, he wanted to use the lift, So I had to use it b/c all the other clowns he brought to help would not lift the rock over their heads. I found it so slow, things like cleaning, moving rock and cords got :furious:...... but !!!!! if I could of used the lift my self, and got rid of the clown show helping, I would of,Even though I kept begging them to just screw off the perimeters , and leave the fields to me, I still spent hours fixing behind them:furious:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

If you arrive at a job site with a lift it means you are a taper or a novice.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

super rocker said:


> If you arrive at a job site with a lift it means you are a taper or a novice.


Let's see how you hang a lid by yourself ! Plenty of guys around that hang alone.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

super rocker said:


> If you arrive at a job site with a lift it means you are a taper or a novice.


Most likely it means you work by yourself

I can get where your coming from, I started out as a rocker in this trade. If I seen a crew with a lift, I would of been WTF. It is slow IMO , but there are some that do work alone, and that is the biggest benefit of the lift. No ones trying to say and man on a lift will beat a 2 man crew. It's to each his own, and each market is different. My guess is you work for a large DWC, and if they seen someone with a lift, they would be like "get out of here"

Speed and quality is the name of the game if your a drywall crew:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hung 20 boards Monday [addition] in 4 hours .. the lift has it's place for the lone taper.. That 4 hours includes set up , clean up, laying plastic down so not to track mess through home.And I got to try out my trim-tex butt boards on 2 wall butts . oh.. that's without a roto zip.[pre-cut]


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That's just ceilings?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That's just ceilings?


With the lift ,,yeah:blink:???


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen some guys hang all their top sheets with a lift also. You're lift should have that ability. and was the 20 boards on ceilings or 20 boards total walls & ceilings.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The red lifts sucks... never buy one.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I edited my comment after you responded. Trying to play pawn stars and type on here might be too much for me this late in the week. 3 day weekend will be nice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have seen some guys hang all their top sheets with a lift also. You're lift should have that ability. and was the 20 boards on ceilings or 20 boards total walls & ceilings.


I used the lift for ceilings only. 5 boards on ceiling. 20 boards total.


Me and tuco hung 45 54x12s in a store front [all walls] In a day[long day]
That's when I broke his foot..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

super rocker said:


> If you arrive at a job site with a lift it means you are a taper or a novice.


Troll.


----------

